# new with a problem..



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

So today I picked up my p226, and loaded a magazine with Federal HST P9HST2- 147gr...a few things seemed funny:
1) the tenth round was a pain to get in. A PAIN.

2) upon inserting the magazine into the pistol, it didn't snap in. so i tried again. nothing. so i took out the tenth round and the thing sits fine. when the slide is back, the magazine goes up fine, but i didn't let the slide forward just in case of an accidently discharge. the magazine won't go in when the gun is decocked and the slide all the way forward- with ten rounds... 

what gives??


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Sounds like you are suffering from the effects of a new magazine. All you need to do is shoot the gun, and when not shooting it, store the magazines fully charged. A little break in and the problem should go away. I assume we are talking about 10 round mags right?


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah.... ten round mag. the GENUINE sig magazine has the issue... i have a mec gar one that has NO problems going in with ten rounds.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Believe they make those GENUINE mags too. I might be wrong though. It's just a tight spring. Leave it sit around full loaded and it will calm down a little. as for it now wanting to click home when fully loaded it's that really tight spring with a live round busing back. Bet it slides in perfect if the slide is locked open :mrgreen:


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

man...i've been dry firing with the genuine magazine with three dummy rounds, and this thing is SO SMOOTH and cool. this thing is the sex of pistols. wow. dry firing with dummies are okay, right? will those three help to "break in the spring" or what???


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You're talking about snap caps? Sure..it's fine. Great for getting your trigger control down. 

Find a spot on a wall and aim then squeeze. You might see a little wiggle at first but as you get your control better handled that will stop.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

PROBLEM SOLVED! took the mag apart, shot some dummy rounds, worked the spring...now it's in! thanks!! will post pics soon


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Some military actually leave one or two rounds out of a magazine to allow for easier insertion into a weapon that does not have the slide back.

I have experienced trying to put a fully loaded magazine into my pistols - both Glock and Sig - with the slide forward and if I did not tap the bottom of the magazine I would get NO BANG.

Sounds like a new tight magazine spring. I purchased an UPLULA magazine loader and what a difference that makes. Easy to load the magazines and when loading multiple mags it sure saves the skin on my fingers.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks for the advice everyone. with the slide forward, using the genuine sig mag, it would not go in with 10 full rounds. 9- it would slide and snap. then with the slide open, it would load with ten. but there wasn't a chance i was gonna let the slide forward. but after playing with the magazine and then pushing the tenth round in and out...it finally gave =)


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just when you have a tight fitting loading magazine, DO NOT SLAM the base to get it to "click" in. You can damage the slide locking/release lever or the magazine. Just insert the magazine and firmly push it up until seated.


----------



## Shenkursk (Aug 12, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> Just when you have a tight fitting loading magazine, DO NOT SLAM the base to get it to "click" in. You can damage the slide locking/release lever or the magazine. Just insert the magazine and firmly push it up until seated.


Agreed. This damage to the slide lock system (and an uncomfortable 'click' when you expected a 'bang!') can be avoided by following the practice of always loading from slide lock. As long as your finger is off the trigger - which it should ALWAYS be unless you are on target and ready to fire - releasing the slide will not cause the weapon to discharge. Further, if you are practicing a good fundamental loading procedure, the muzzle of the weapon should also be pointed up in a safe direction. From this position with the slide locked back, insert the magazine, then bring the slide all the way back with your weak hand and let it go. 'Riding' the slide forward can result in having your slide slightly out of battery which will also produce the dreaded 'click'.

Exception to this is the tactical reload, or 'topping off' before moving from cover, but even then, a firm steady pressure should be all that is required.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

TitanCi said:


> PROBLEM SOLVED! took the mag apart, shot some dummy rounds, worked the spring...now it's in! thanks!! will post pics soon


Still waiting for spme pics :smt033


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

jimmy said:


> Still waiting for spme pics :smt033


they're up! it's in a different thread... http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19811


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

Shenkursk said:


> Agreed. This damage to the slide lock system (and an uncomfortable 'click' when you expected a 'bang!') can be avoided by following the practice of always loading from slide lock. As long as your finger is off the trigger - which it should ALWAYS be unless you are on target and ready to fire - releasing the slide will not cause the weapon to discharge. Further, if you are practicing a good fundamental loading procedure, the muzzle of the weapon should also be pointed up in a safe direction. From this position with the slide locked back, insert the magazine, then bring the slide all the way back with your weak hand and let it go. 'Riding' the slide forward can result in having your slide slightly out of battery which will also produce the dreaded 'click'.
> 
> Exception to this is the tactical reload, or 'topping off' before moving from cover, but even then, a firm steady pressure should be all that is required.


that is some great advice! thanks! i tried it and the magazine 1) loads easy 2) will save my magazine and magazine release from damage. I was just afraid for some odd reason the gun MAY discharge, since i was using live rounds at home. so i didn't chance that. should have thought about it more logically by putting snap caps in as the 7th thru 10th rounds. i will load with the slide back from now on, but it only has that problem with the sig mag that's fully loaded. the mec gar one, with a full ten rounds, slides in easy with the gun slide forward (must be the spring). the sig one will only go in easy if i follow my hand all the way thru ( i don't stop when it gets to that "point", then slam it in - my hand goes all the way thru with the magazine) until it clicks, but in this case, it works better with the slide back (just being cautious). thanks for the tip. luckily i only tried it with the slide forward like 20 times or so, so i'm glad i learned NOW.


----------

